# where to you buy true blue mini?



## larrypretty (Jun 14, 2019)

I try to order the Weed Pack on Mod3dscard, but they tell me it's Pre-order for now, do you know other site has this pack?


----------



## Cart00nHead (Jun 14, 2019)

It'll probably turn up on amazon I got the first 3 from there, if it's a pre order it's obviously not out yet


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes, I check many sites there, all are pre-order.


----------



## ChizdaMasai (Jun 27, 2019)

maybe amazon? did you try to find it there?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello. 

I have found this on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07TJ9X7WY/ref=twister_B07TNH2RK3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Please forgive me a *PSX Classic* Noob question:

The PSX Games are on it ? Or is this an empty "Add On" ?

The Description says:

_*It could add hundreds of PS1 games to your PlayStation Classic series by plugging the dongle into your console's USB controller port.
*_
Thank you for your help.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 10, 2019)

I found the True Blue Mini released the Overdose pack which included 203 games, I should not buy the former ones so quickly, this version is more worthy.


----------

